# secure.tivocommunity.com?



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

When clicking a link in the Happy Hour forum, I got an error. The odd thing, was the server it was unable to reach:

can't find the server at secure.tivocommunity.com


Why was a link to an external site being piped through this server?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Look at the signatures of several high post count members.

This board generates funds through referrals, to do so, they pipe all links through their servers so that the user agent that the destination sees is not the one sent by the browser used by the person clicking the link.

Some members used to be able to do the same via links in their signatures, until the owners started this trick.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

pteronaut said:


> Look at the signatures of several high post count members.
> 
> This board generates funds through referrals, to do so, they pipe all links through their servers so that the user agent that the destination sees is not the one sent by the browser used by the person clicking the link.
> 
> Some members used to be able to do the same via links in their signatures, until the owners started this trick.


I've stopped linking to Amazon because of this nasty little practice.


----------

